# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Software di Contabilità

## angler

Buona sera
Dopo tanti anni è arrivato il momento di valutare il cambio del programma di contabilità
Sarei intenzionato a passare ad un programma più flessibile ed elastico.
Requisiti minimi richiesti, affidabilità, assistenza telefonica, aggiornamenti on line, applicativi che interagiscono tra di loro ( esempio dalla registrazione della fattura deve avere la possibilità di interagire eventualmente con l'applicativo del 770, con l'applicativo dell'unico, con i cespiti, icloud ecc ecc.
Standard qualitativo elevato, non sono alla ricerca del software che costi meno.
Grazie a tutti.
ps.non me ne vogliano i venditori e i commercianti, ma preferirei dialogare solo con colleghi ed altri operatori che utilizzano o hanno utilizzato il software :-)

----------


## roby

Ti consiglio di acquistare il software Contabile Telematico-Blustring, lo puoi acquistare dalla segeunte pagina, nella quale troverai anche la presentazione (tasto azzurro nel mezzo...):  CONTABILE TELEMATICO
***
Non ti far sorprendere dal prezzo basso, ti assicuro che è un software ottimo...
Ti riporto il link per verificare su questo forum la discussione relativa al software, così potrai vedere cosa ne pensano gli altri: http://forum.commercialistatelematic...atico-179.html

----------


## angler

La ringrazio per la risposta, sicuramente sarà un buon programma, ma sto cercando qualcosa che si collochi grosso modo ai livelli di Zucchetti Omnia o Teamsystem.
Qualcuno usa il software di contabilità di Ipsoa? Ho provato a vedere in rete ma ho trovato pochissime informazioni.

----------


## angler

Conversando con amici colleghi in rete mi è stato riferito che nel 2016 è stato implementato in meglio Ago Infinity della Zucchetti, purtroppo è aumentato di molto anche il prezzo, forse il più caro di tutti i programma di contabilità in circolazione. 
:-(

----------


## Pincopallino

> Ti consiglio di acquistare il software Contabile Telematico-Blustring, lo puoi acquistare dalla segeunte pagina, nella quale troverai anche la presentazione (tasto azzurro nel mezzo...):  CONTABILE TELEMATICO
> ***
> Non ti far sorprendere dal prezzo basso, ti assicuro che è un software ottimo...
> Ti riporto il link per verificare su questo forum la discussione relativa al software, così potrai vedere cosa ne pensano gli altri: http://forum.commercialistatelematic...atico-179.html

  il migliore!

----------


## Fr@ntic

> Buona sera
> Dopo tanti anni è arrivato il momento di valutare il cambio del programma di contabilità
> Sarei intenzionato a passare ad un programma più flessibile ed elastico.
> Requisiti minimi richiesti, affidabilità, assistenza telefonica, aggiornamenti on line, applicativi che interagiscono tra di loro ( esempio dalla registrazione della fattura deve avere la possibilità di interagire eventualmente con l'applicativo del 770, con l'applicativo dell'unico, con i cespiti, icloud ecc ecc.
> Standard qualitativo elevato, non sono alla ricerca del software che costi meno.
> Grazie a tutti.
> ps.non me ne vogliano i venditori e i commercianti, ma preferirei dialogare solo con colleghi ed altri operatori che utilizzano o hanno utilizzato il software :-)

  Attualmente, per esigenze di studio, uso Team System uno dei programmi maggiormente utilizzati ma il mio preferito rimane quello che ho usato dall'inizio della pratica (nella sua versione DOS) fino a circa due anni fa ossia Profis nella sua versione più recente "Profis web" che consente di non aver il gestionale caricato sul server di studio ma direttamente in cloud consentendo di utilizzarlo in qualsiasi momento da qualsiasi pc semplicemente collegandosi alla pagina web dedicata (immagino comunque che anche altri software consentano questo).
Profis a mio avviso è il più friendly user e completo ed anche più economico rispetto a TS per cui ogni adempimento ha un costo aggiuntivo, oltre a costringerti ad imparare tutta una serie di comandi a memoria; entrambi comunque hanno un'ottima assistenza anche se, anche in questo caso, forse quelli di profis sono più addentro nella materia contabile/fiscale.

----------


## angler

Ti ringrazio per la risposta, nel frattempo ho avuto modo di osservare Team System, programma affidabile, assistenza buona, le procedure richiedono troppo passaggi, ricorda molto Zucchetti.
Proverò anche Profis.

----------


## angler

Finalmente dopo tanti programmi visionati, ho ristretto il campo a due software, che in parte si somigliano. 
DATEV KOINOS e Profis Sistemi.
Il secondo costa qualcosa in più ma l'ho trovato più intuitivo, il mio unico dubbio è l'assistenza che in questa fase, non posso giudicare non avendo elementi. 
Consigli in merito per chi usa questi programmi?
grazie

----------


## vale1987

buonasera, io uso profis e devo ammettere che è un buon programma; in merito all'assistenza è abbastanza efficace, lo consiglierei vivamente

----------


## FLARAN01

Buonasera a tutti, sono un collega di Milano,
qualcuno di voi usa o ha provato ad usare MAIN OFFICE ? come vi siete trovati ?
grazie mille

----------


## angler

Ti ringrazio vale1987 , profis effettivamente è ben fatto tanti punti di forza, la verifica della partita iva in diretta collegandosi a Cerved, facilità della compilazione del bilancio, ma anche ipsoa con l'applicativo Tuttotel mi è piaciuto, specialmente la parte che gestisce i file telematici e l'accesso ai dati della camera di commercio che ti permette di creare facilmente l'anagrafica.
L'incertezza è tanta, cambiare un programma di contabilità richiede tanto dispendio di tempo.

----------


## angler

FLARAN01, mai usato.
Il consiglio che mi sento di darti e di vederlo anche di persona, ci vogliono almeno 3 ore di presentazione per vedere le parti salienti di un buon programma ( e in ogni caso 3 ore sono poche).
Il rappresentante, tenderà a farti vedere ovviamente solo i punti di forza ;-) sta a te fare le domande specifiche e vedere se il programma fa quello che vuoi tu.
Purtroppo non esiste il programma perfetto per tutti ;-)

----------


## FLARAN01

Grazie,
io ne ho usati un po' direi ... da prassi (quando c'era !), a zucchetti, a spiga, a cp, profis, e altri ... ora sto usando il datev, che non è male ... ho usato negli ultimi anni anche ago infinity ... poi tramite mysolution mi hanno presentato questo programma che ho trovato subito intuitivo, immediato, semplice e facile da usare ... cosa che mi sembra strana ! il programma l'ho già istallato in versione demo per qualche mese, giusto per provare.

----------


## angler

Hai usato tutti questi programmi? io sarei morto.
datev è molto intuitivo, buon programma, per certi aspetti ricorda Profis, il problema è l'assistenza varia molto da regione a regione.
Ago infinity mi è piaciuto molto, ma supera i 9 mila ( con lo sconto!!!!) un po troppo.

----------


## giannidieffe

c'è qualcuno che utilizza ago zucchetti?

----------


## angler

io ho avuto modo di vederlo, ma non l'ho usato. Di conseguenza non so dirti nello specifico se rispetto ad Omnia zucchetti ha superato tutti quei passaggi che richiede Omnia.

----------


## TycoComm

Io uso da anni Ipsoa e da un anno uso anche Zucchetti Omnia. Sarà che Ipsoa lo conosco meglio ma Zucchetti in confronto sembra dietro di 10 anni come flessibilità e rapidità.

----------


## Gabriella123

Profis della Sistemi

----------


## BenjiPrice

Io sto usando Ago Infinity ormai da 2 anni e mi sto trovando bene...conta che passavo da omnia e in passato ho avuto modo do provare sia TS che Profis...sinceramente Ago è totalmente diverso, molto più intuitivo rispetto agli altri con in più la possibilità di collegarmi direttamente dall'ufficio dei miei clienti, cosa che gli altri possono fare solo con impostazioni particolari del pc...ora è sufficiente un pc con un collegamento internet e il gioco è fatto.
Unico neo confermo essere il prezzo...posso consigliarti di provare a trattare col venditore ma sarà molto dura

----------


## Sbagliamotutti

Io uso Profis e devo dire che mi trovo molto bene, sia come efficienza del software, che come aggiornamenti che come assistenza. 
Però come assistenza devo dire una cosa: io sono di Palermo e il fornitore di qua offre una assistenza veramente ottima... peò anni fa lo usai in una provincia diversa, e l'assistenza era come se non c'era. 
Ma è possibile che questo sia un problema di molti

----------


## ANNA_BRU

Buongirono  
Sono nuovo del forum e vorrei approffitare di questa discussione per chiedere se qualcuno che legge, sta usando il programma di contabilità di ITALSTUDIO. Nel mio studio abbiamo un software di una softwarehouse minore per la contabilità che poi viene trasferita tramite file asci. Va tutto bene senonchè il programma di contabilità ha delle tare che obbligano a fare doppie o triple registrazioni di uno stesso dato. Per questo vorremmo cambiarlo ma c'è di mezzo qualche problema commerciale che non dipende da noi.
Per questo chiedo un parere 
GRAZIE

----------


## Domenico182

> io ho avuto modo di vederlo, ma non l'ho usato. Di conseguenza non so dirti nello specifico se rispetto ad Omnia zucchetti ha superato tutti quei passaggi che richiede Omnia.

  Gentile @angler, alla fine per cosa ha optato? Anch'io sono tentato di cambiare il mio attuale gestionale per specifiche ragioni, ma vista l'elevata concorrenza e la difficile possibilità di provarli, la scelta è particolarmente ardua.
Pertanto mi piacerebbe sapere su cosa è ricaduta la sua scelta definitiva.
Grazie

----------


## nadia

Commercialista Telematico suggerisce il nostro software, Contabile telematico, eccezionale per piccoli studi e per aziende: https://www.commercialistatelematico...ntabilita.html

----------


## Domenico182

> Commercialista Telematico suggerisce il nostro software, Contabile telematico, eccezionale per piccoli studi e per aziende: https://www.commercialistatelematico...ntabilita.html

  Grazie ma questo lo so già, chiedevo un parere a chi ha avuto modo di controntarne diversi

----------


## angler

> Grazie ma questo lo so già, chiedevo un parere a chi ha avuto modo di controntarne diversi

  Purtroppo sono ancora con zucchetti Omnia e quest'anno con i vari moduli aggiuntivi ( spesometro e liquidazioni trimestrali) il costo (senza le paghe) è salito a 5.400,00 ivato.
Sto seguendo Profis da un collega, mi piace molto, il prezzo è simile a zucchetti Omnia, ma in compenso è molto diretto, più facile da usare e velocizza tantissimo il lavoro. ( molto probabilmente sarà la mia scelta a partire dal 2019)
Uno software dal prezzo interessante è RDV NETWORK mi è stato proposto dalla CGN che uso per i servizi CAF.
Una cosa è certa dopo 25 anni mi toccherà abbandonare Zucchetti, Omnia ormai è troppo vecchio ( le varie implementazioni effettuate negli anni hanno reso il programma molto complesso e ripetitivo), il nuovo software Ago infinity è favoloso, ma costa veramente troppo (il preventivo che mi è stato fatto mantenendo le stesse postazioni di Omnia è di  8.500).

----------


## Domenico182

> Purtroppo sono ancora con zucchetti Omnia e quest'anno con i vari moduli aggiuntivi ( spesometro e liquidazioni trimestrali) il costo (senza le paghe) è salito a 5.400,00 ivato.
> Sto seguendo Profis da un collega, mi piace molto, il prezzo è simile a zucchetti Omnia, ma in compenso è molto diretto, più facile da usare e velocizza tantissimo il lavoro. ( molto probabilmente sarà la mia scelta a partire dal 2019)
> Uno software dal prezzo interessante è RDV NETWORK mi è stato proposto dalla CGN che uso per i servizi CAF.
> Una cosa è certa dopo 25 anni mi toccherà abbandonare Zucchetti, Omnia ormai è troppo vecchio ( le varie implementazioni effettuate negli anni hanno reso il programma molto complesso e ripetitivo), il nuovo software Ago infinity è favoloso, ma costa veramente troppo (il preventivo che mi è stato fatto mantenendo le stesse postazioni di Omnia è di  8.500).

  Grazie per la risposta più che esaustiva. Io sono da anni con Team System, e con il prezzo sono intorno ai 4.000 ma con varie limitazioni (ad es. solo due postazioni). 
Ho provato GB Software, ma aldilà dell'entusiasmo iniziale data dalla bella presentazione, buone recensioni e prezzo accattivante, sono rimasto più che deluso. Mi sembra molto macchinoso e poco chiaro. Sarà solo una questione di abitudine? Forse, ma a prima impatto si è rivelato molto confusionario e non ho avuto nemmeno lo stimolo di provare ad imparare a usarlo.
PROFIS ho letto pareri positivi, non conosco nessuno direttamente che lo utilizzi... Ma il prezzo da quel che leggo si aggira attorno a Zucchetti e Team System.
RDV Network invece è la prima volta che lo sento. 
Omai siamo in balia delle "pazzità" dei vari governi, dell'Ade ed aimhè anche delle Software House, aiutarci è una delle poche armi che abbiamo ancora a disposizione! Quindi se avrai novità e consigli, sarò lieto di ascoltarle! 
Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## angler

> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk

  Mi sembra un po esagerato il prezzo che paghi per due postazioni.
Team System/zucchetti Omnia, sono programmi affidabili, margini di errori al minimo, assistenza impeccabile,  ma non sono flessibili, per fronteggiare le novità fiscali di questo ultimo decennio, hanno in un certo senso "unito"  programmi minori col software madre, di conseguenza i programmi interagiscono parzialmente ( vedi creazione anagrafica sia nella contabilità che nell'applicativo del 770, mi riferisco a Omnia) creando una perdita di tempo, che per noi non è mai abbastanza.
Zucchetti  ha cambiato rotta, invece di continuare a potenziare Omnia, ha preferito puntare su un nuovo programma totalmente innovativo (Ago) che sfrutta al meglio le nuove tecnologie. Purtroppo attualmente per il mio studio è troppo caro.
Per quanto riguarda RDV Network, te lo sconsiglio visto che non ti sei trovato bene con GB Software. 
Sono diversi, ma fanno parte di software di nuova generazione che sono in crescita (con servizi innovati), ovviamente anche il costo è molto più basso di zucchetti/Team System.

----------


## Mino1952

> Mi sembra un po esagerato il prezzo che paghi per due postazioni.
> Team System/zucchetti Omnia, sono programmi affidabili, margini di errori al minimo, assistenza impeccabile,  ma non sono flessibili, per fronteggiare le novità fiscali di questo ultimo decennio, hanno in un certo senso "unito"  programmi minori col software madre, di conseguenza i programmi interagiscono parzialmente ( vedi creazione anagrafica sia nella contabilità che nell'applicativo del 770, mi riferisco a Omnia) creando una perdita di tempo, che per noi non è mai abbastanza.
> Zucchetti  ha cambiato rotta, invece di continuare a potenziare Omnia, ha preferito puntare su un nuovo programma totalmente innovativo (Ago) che sfrutta al meglio le nuove tecnologie. Purtroppo attualmente per il mio studio è troppo caro.
> Per quanto riguarda RDV Network, te lo sconsiglio visto che non ti sei trovato bene con GB Software. 
> Sono diversi, ma fanno parte di software di nuova generazione che sono in crescita (con servizi innovati), ovviamente anche il costo è molto più basso di zucchetti/Team System.

  uso Teamsystem da molti anni ed è certamente costoso ma mi ha sempre dato  tranquillità e gli aggiornamenti arrivano sempre in tempi che permettono di gestire le novità con tutta calma e scusate se è poco in una professione sempre più da pazzi

----------


## Domenico182

> uso Teamsystem da molti anni ed è certamente costoso ma mi ha sempre dato  tranquillità e gli aggiornamenti arrivano sempre in tempi che permettono di gestire le novità con tutta calma e scusate se è poco in una professione sempre più da pazzi

  A distanza di qualche mese, come ormai accade da un paio di anni, ricado nella ricerca di un nuovo software che mi permetta di lavorare ma senza svenarmi. 
Il tuo discorso Mino non fa una piega, è quello che penso anch'io e che mi tiene ancorato alla Team System... Ma ogni qual volta arriva una novità (da ultimo il GDPR) ecco un nuovo costo... Ed abbinato alle limitazioni che ho, quali 2 postazioni e necessità di avere un server (che a breve dovrei in teoria anche cambiare) senza possibilità di lavorare in cloud fuori dallo studio, sono punti che mi fanno tentennare nonostante il know how e l'ottima assistrnza 
Inviato dal mio LG-V500 utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Pincopallino

Team System... 12.000 euro solo per Agyo fatturazione... follia! Ma alla fine lo comprerò e questo loro lo sanno

----------


## nadia

Provalo con una contabilità poi valuti... Ti assicuro che risolveresti i tuoi problemi con Contabile telematico: https://www.commercialistatelematico...ntabilita.html

----------


## Domenico182

> Provalo con una contabilità poi valuti... Ti assicuro che risolveresti i tuoi problemi con Contabile telematico: https://www.commercialistatelematico...ntabilita.html

  Basta con questo spam di basso livello, davvero non se ne può più. In ogni discussione è così. Capisco che sei l'amministratrice ed hai ovvi interessi nel vendere il prodotto, ma credi di poter convincere altri professionisti con un semplice slogan "risolveresti i tuoi problemi"?! Dessi almeno qualche valida motivazione per sceglierlo... Scusami per la franchezza, ma davvero queste cose rovinano il senso di un forum in cui professionisti cercano aiuto e lo fanno sembrare il mercato del pesce. 
Ed in ogni caso, rispondendo al tuo invito, mi frena molto il fatto che non sia integrato nulla dei software dell'AdE, essendo obbligati a fare tutto esternamente in un periodo in cui gli adempimenti sono sempre maggiori e l'integrazione nel programma elimina grossi grattacapi.   

> Team System... 12.000 euro solo per Agyo fatturazione... follia! Ma alla fine lo comprerò e questo loro lo sanno

   Scusa ma non ti seguo...12.000 solo per la fatturazione?! E poi, perché sanno che lo comprerai?

----------


## angler

12.000 mi sembra esagerato, Zucchetti per l'l'upgrade del modulo per le fatture elettroniche costa circa altri 5800 ivato più altri 6.000 per la contabilità.
Come vedi i costi di questi software sono quasi simili, le grandi software house hanno come dire "livellato" i prezzi ;-) 
Quello che non riesco a digerire è il fatto che zucchetti ti richiede un contratto triennale anche per il modulo delle fatture elettroniche!!!

----------


## Pincopallino

> Basta con questo spam di basso livello, davvero non se ne può più. In ogni discussione è così. Capisco che sei l'amministratrice ed hai ovvi interessi nel vendere il prodotto, ma credi di poter convincere altri professionisti con un semplice slogan "risolveresti i tuoi problemi"?! Dessi almeno qualche valida motivazione per sceglierlo... Scusami per la franchezza, ma davvero queste cose rovinano il senso di un forum in cui professionisti cercano aiuto e lo fanno sembrare il mercato del pesce. 
> Ed in ogni caso, rispondendo al tuo invito, mi frena molto il fatto che non sia integrato nulla dei software dell'AdE, essendo obbligati a fare tutto esternamente in un periodo in cui gli adempimenti sono sempre maggiori e l'integrazione nel programma elimina grossi grattacapi. 
>  Scusa ma non ti seguo...12.000 solo per la fatturazione?! E poi, perché sanno che lo comprerai?

  È la piattaforma agyo che costa. In pratica fanno pagare ogni singolo documento che transita per la piattaforma. Avendo noi clienti con un elevato numero di fatture siamo costretti ad acquistare il pacchetto ultra mega lusso. 
Sanno che lo comprerò perché tra adempimenti, incertezze varie sulla fatturazione elettronica, ecc. lultimo dei miei pensieri è quello di avventurarmi nella scoperta di nuovi software.  
P.s. Ora verrai bannato per aver criticato la pubblicità progresso. Scherzo  :Smile: . Spero x)
Comunque dai, ci mettono a disposizione questo spazio gratuitamente ci può stare un po di spam in mezzo.

----------


## Domenico182

> È la piattaforma agyo che costa. In pratica fanno pagare ogni singolo documento che transita per la piattaforma. Avendo noi clienti con un elevato numero di fatture siamo costretti ad acquistare il pacchetto ultra mega lusso. 
> Sanno che lo comprerò perché tra adempimenti, incertezze varie sulla fatturazione elettronica, ecc. lultimo dei miei pensieri è quello di avventurarmi nella scoperta di nuovi software.  
> P.s. Ora verrai bannato per aver criticato la pubblicità progresso. Scherzo . Spero x)
> Comunque dai, ci mettono a disposizione questo spazio gratuitamente ci può stare un po di spam in mezzo.

  Concordo, ma quando è troppo è troppo...se vedi, pochi messaggi più su c'è la stessa risposta... 
NlTornando a noi ti capisco, sinora anch'io sono stato nella tua stessa situazione. Accetto qualsiasi condizione mi propongano per la paura di cambiare, e questo mi dà rabbia perché non possiamo essere succubi anche di programmatori e software. 
La mia paura non è tanto l'abituarmi ad un nuovo programma quanto l'importazione dei dati da un programma ad un altro, che non ho ancora capito fino a che punto sia possibile! E l'idea di continuare una contabilità ordinaria senza i registri di cassa o di banca mi fa piangere... 
Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## sabrinam888

Buon pomeriggio, ho letto i vari quesiti sul forum ma non ho trovato risposte alle mie domande. Io sto cercando un software per gestire contabilità e dichiarativi a prezzo modico e soprattutto che giri su piattaforma macintosh.
Esperienze o consigli in merito?
grazie

----------


## ostregaj

Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuovo del forum e mi aggancio a questa discussione per qualche info su un software per commercialisti che sia abbastanza completo ma soprattutto economico. Sono all'inizio dell'attività e ho pochi clienti.... ho sentito parlare bene di Quickmastro, qualcuno lo conosce? Il prezzo è molto buono ma sapreste dirmi se è abbastanza affidabile e funzionale per le esigenze del commercialista? Grazie anticipatamente.

----------


## Domenico182

> Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuovo del forum e mi aggancio a questa discussione per qualche info su un software per commercialisti che sia abbastanza completo ma soprattutto economico. Sono all'inizio dell'attività e ho pochi clienti.... ho sentito parlare bene di Quickmastro, qualcuno lo conosce? Il prezzo è molto buono ma sapreste dirmi se è abbastanza affidabile e funzionale per le esigenze del commercialista? Grazie anticipatamente.

  Ciao, io ho cambiato software poco fa e feci qui una domanda simile alla tua, ma come puoi vedere non ho trovato grosso aiuto in merito, quindi diciamo che so di cosa stai parlando... Purtroppo peró non conosco Quickmastro ma posso dirti un'altra cosa che spero possa esserti ugualmente utile. 
Di software di contabilitá ce ne sono tantissimi, ognuno con i suoi pro ed i suoi contro...Prezzo, affidabilità, assistenza, cloud...Per non parlare poi delle singole sezioni quali bilanci, dichiarativi, contabilitá, integrazioni ed estensioni varie.
C'é quello che eccelle da una porte e pecca dall'altra, e viceversa.
A mio avviso bisogna capire quali siano le proprie esigenze ed iniziare a scremare il mercato. 
Hai un grosso vantaggio, ossia che sei all'inizio della tua attivitá e con pochi clienti, il che ti permette di scegliere serenamente il tuo software senza troppi vincoli...questo perché qualora un domani decidessi di cambiare, il passaggio puó essere "traumatico" a causa dei dati che non vengono trasferiti o lo sono solo in parte. Troverai magari un software che ti piace e costa poco, ma non trasferisce nulla dal tuo software attuale ed é un casino. 
Il mio consiglio é magari banale, ma spero utile, ossia contatta i vari programmi e provali personalemtne, molti offrono la demo oppure un webinar che ti fará avere un'idea piú chiara... tra quelli che ti piacciono, ti fai fare anche un preventivo e scegli.
Il prezzo ovviamente é importante ma non é tutto...meglio pagare un po' di piú ma avere un buon programma con l'assistenza disponibile, che risparmiare ma poi ritrovarsi bloccato sotto scadenze! Ovviamente senza svenarsi, perché a mio avviso ci sono davvero ottimi prodotti che costano anche la metá di quelli piú blasonati! 
Ah un'ultima cosa, come vedi non ti ho fatto nomi di programmi, e questo non a caso. Questo perché ho capito che ognuno ti dirá "questo é meglio e quello fa schifo", potrei farlo anch'io perché qualche idea in merito ce l'ho... ma é molto soggettivo, come la fede calcistica o politica... Ognuno ha il suo credo ma non é detto che ce ne sia uno migliore. Ad esempio per l'assistenza o per i prezzi, a volte la differenza la fanno anche i rivenditori di zona piuttosto che il software in se. 
Anche se non ho risposto alla tua domanda spero possa esserti utile, e se ha qualche domanda chiedi pure.
Ciao!

----------


## ostregaj

> Ciao, io ho cambiato software poco fa e feci qui una domanda simile alla tua, ma come puoi vedere non ho trovato grosso aiuto in merito, quindi diciamo che so di cosa stai parlando... Purtroppo peró non conosco Quickmastro ma posso dirti un'altra cosa che spero possa esserti ugualmente utile. 
> Di software di contabilitá ce ne sono tantissimi, ognuno con i suoi pro ed i suoi contro...Prezzo, affidabilità, assistenza, cloud...Per non parlare poi delle singole sezioni quali bilanci, dichiarativi, contabilitá, integrazioni ed estensioni varie.
> C'é quello che eccelle da una porte e pecca dall'altra, e viceversa.
> A mio avviso bisogna capire quali siano le proprie esigenze ed iniziare a scremare il mercato. 
> Hai un grosso vantaggio, ossia che sei all'inizio della tua attivitá e con pochi clienti, il che ti permette di scegliere serenamente il tuo software senza troppi vincoli...questo perché qualora un domani decidessi di cambiare, il passaggio puó essere "traumatico" a causa dei dati che non vengono trasferiti o lo sono solo in parte. Troverai magari un software che ti piace e costa poco, ma non trasferisce nulla dal tuo software attuale ed é un casino. 
> Il mio consiglio é magari banale, ma spero utile, ossia contatta i vari programmi e provali personalemtne, molti offrono la demo oppure un webinar che ti fará avere un'idea piú chiara... tra quelli che ti piacciono, ti fai fare anche un preventivo e scegli.
> Il prezzo ovviamente é importante ma non é tutto...meglio pagare un po' di piú ma avere un buon programma con l'assistenza disponibile, che risparmiare ma poi ritrovarsi bloccato sotto scadenze! Ovviamente senza svenarsi, perché a mio avviso ci sono davvero ottimi prodotti che costano anche la metá di quelli piú blasonati! 
> Ah un'ultima cosa, come vedi non ti ho fatto nomi di programmi, e questo non a caso. Questo perché ho capito che ognuno ti dirá "questo é meglio e quello fa schifo", potrei farlo anch'io perché qualche idea in merito ce l'ho... ma é molto soggettivo, come la fede calcistica o politica... Ognuno ha il suo credo ma non é detto che ce ne sia uno migliore. Ad esempio per l'assistenza o per i prezzi, a volte la differenza la fanno anche i rivenditori di zona piuttosto che il software in se. 
> Anche se non ho risposto alla tua domanda spero possa esserti utile, e se ha qualche domanda chiedi pure.
> Ciao!

  Ciao, ti ringrazio molto per la risposta, ho capito il messaggio. Certo però non è facile destreggiarsi in questo mercato, specie a inizio attività, quando non sai come cambiaranno in futuro le tue esigenze e non sai a cosa andrai incontro in termini di futuri clienti e cambiamenti normativi. Il rischio è di spendere una cifra troppo alta ora, magari per un buon software, ma che non riuscirei ad ammortizzare in tempi ragionevoli, o di avere una serie di funzioni che magari non ti servono e che però nel dubbio hai pagato. Quindi il parametro principale che valuti è il prezzo e ciò che il programma promette "sulla carta".
Io cmq un primo giro su internet l'ho fatto e ti citavo Quickmastro perché se davvero ha tutte le funzionalità che elenca il sito a quel prezzo allora è ottimo.
Se tu o qualcun altro del forum di buona volontà volesse dare un occhiata al sito potrebbe darmi un parere più specifico sulle caratteristiche del programma. 
Grazie mille

----------


## roby

> Basta con questo spam di basso livello, davvero non se ne può più. In ogni discussione è così. Capisco che sei l'amministratrice ed hai ovvi interessi nel vendere il prodotto, ma credi di poter convincere altri professionisti con un semplice slogan "risolveresti i tuoi problemi"?! Dessi almeno qualche valida motivazione per sceglierlo... Scusami per la franchezza, ma davvero queste cose rovinano il senso di un forum in cui professionisti cercano aiuto e lo fanno sembrare il mercato del pesce.

  Domenico182 ma come ti permetti? La segnalazione che è stata fatta da una collaboratrice di CommercialistaTelematico non è spam. 
E' la segnalazione di un software in vendita da quasi 15 anni su questo sito, che funziona benissimo, che ha un costo minimo e che  rispecchia al 100% la richiesta di consiglio avanzata da tanti utenti. E' un software che migliaia di utenti utilizzano con soddisfazione.
Naturalmente il software perfetto non esiste, ognuno ha i propri difetti.
Su questo forum ci sono 180 pagine di discussione (Domenico182, 180 pagine di discussione!!!) sul software Contabile telematico; https://forum.commercialistatelemati...atico-171.html
***
IN questo momento non mi interessa approfondire il funzionamento del software, segnalo solo che è perfetto ad esempio per chi è agli inizi oppure anche per le aziende.
Quello che mi interessa segnalare è solo che non si tratta di spam ma della segnalazione di uno dei tanti ottimi prodotti che CommercialistaTelematico propone. 
Questo è il forum di CommercialistaTelematico e la redazione è ovviamente libera di segnalare i suoi prodotti: https://www.commercialistatelematico.com/ecommerce/ 
Queste segnalazioni ci sono sempre state e sempre ci saranno, fatte peraltro - per correttezza - senza mai mettere in contrapposizione altri prodotti simili o concorrenti: solo segnalazione di quelli di Commercialistatelematico. 
*** 
Detto questo, dato il tono arrogante ed offensivo che ha tenuto e dato che non condivide le regole di questo gruppo, invito Domenico182 a cancellarsi da questo forum. 
Grazie mille. 
Roberto Pasquini

----------


## Domenico182

> Domenico182 ma come ti permetti? La segnalazione che è stata fatta da una collaboratrice di CommercialistaTelematico non è spam. 
> E' la segnalazione di un software in vendita da quasi 15 anni su questo sito, che funziona benissimo, che ha un costo minimo e che  rispecchia al 100% la richiesta di consiglio avanzata da tanti utenti. E' un software che migliaia di utenti utilizzano con soddisfazione.
> Naturalmente il software perfetto non esiste, ognuno ha i propri difetti.
> Su questo forum ci sono 180 pagine di discussione (Domenico182, 180 pagine di discussione!!!) sul software Contabile telematico; https://forum.commercialistatelemati...atico-171.html
> ***
> IN questo momento non mi interessa approfondire il funzionamento del software, segnalo solo che è perfetto ad esempio per chi è agli inizi oppure anche per le aziende.
> Quello che mi interessa segnalare è solo che non si tratta di spam ma della segnalazione di uno dei tanti ottimi prodotti che CommercialistaTelematico propone. 
> Questo è il forum di CommercialistaTelematico e la redazione è ovviamente libera di segnalare i suoi prodotti: https://www.commercialistatelematico.com/ecommerce/ 
> Queste segnalazioni ci sono sempre state e sempre ci saranno, fatte peraltro - per correttezza - senza mai mettere in contrapposizione altri prodotti simili o concorrenti: solo segnalazione di quelli di Commercialistatelematico. 
> ...

  Gentile Roberto, mi spiace che abbia ritenuto il mio tono offensivo e capisco la sua reazione se si limita a quel mio post che può sembrare arrogante, ma temo che in qualche modo non ha colto il motivo della mia risposta (non mi fraintenda...) 
Ma la invito a notare che quel tono così diretto l'ho usato solo ed esclusivamente perché in ben due occasioni, su richiesta di aiuto di utenti, la riposta della collaboratrice è stata la stessa: "blustirng e non te ne pentirai", veda i post #23 e #32 e mi dica se non le sembra una mera pubblicità.
Pertanto ci terrei a chiarire alcune cose, se mi permette:
1) non ho MAI parlato male di Blustring. Fosse stato Blustring, Tizio o Caio il programma in questione, la mia risposta sarebbe stata esattamente la stessa
2) mi riferivo al "modo" poco professionale della risposta, non al programma in sé
3) a mio modesto avviso, non è quello il modo di aiutare.
Chi chiede consiglio su questo forum, essendo un commercialista, si presuma che non chiede il NOME di un programma valido, ma le motivazioni per sceglierlo (come ha fatto lei in questo intervento). 
E mi permetto di aggiungere che anche lei indirettamente la pensa come, avendo fornito una risposta ben più dettagliata di un semplice "scegli Blustring".
Immagino che lei utilizzi Blustring, ma se io le dicessi "cambi e passi al software XYZ e non se ne pentirà", lei mi ascolterebbe, le sarei di aiuto? Mi darebbe credibilità?
Tutto qui, né più né meno mi creda. 
Non accetto il suo invito ad abbandonare il forum in primis perché non credo di essere stato offensivo o di non aver  rispettato il regolamento del forum; ed inoltre perché sono io il primo a riconoscere che il commercialistatelematico (ed i suoi prodotti in generale) sono un ottimo strumento col quale confrontarsi, imparare e crescere... E nel quale cerco anche di essere d'aiuto nel mio piccolo, seppur è molto più quello che ricevo da presone infinitamente più preparate di me, come riconosco che è lei Roberto.
Poi se gli amministratori ritengono che non abbia rispettato il regolamento, ovviamente hanno il diritto di cacciarmi. Ma io non ho parlato né del sito, né dei suoi prodotti. 
Seppur questa non è la sede opportuna per continuare, sarei lieto di ricevere una sua risposta in merito, e capire il perché oltre a darmi dell'arrogante ed offensivo, ha precisato che io non condivido le regole di questo gruppo. 
Domenico 
Inviato dal mio LG-V500 utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Dott.Conte

Buongiorno a tutti, volevo sapere se qualcuno di vuoi ha mai usato o usa il software "PASSCOM" Passparout e come si trova.
grazie

----------


## Ragioner Ugo Fantozzi

https://qonto.eu/it/blog/product/sem...bilita-impresa
A questo punto è possibile avere una prima nota "automatizzata" come le fatture emesse?   

> Buongiorno a tutti, volevo sapere se qualcuno di vuoi ha mai usato o usa il software "PASSCOM" Passparout e come si trova.
> grazie

  Io mi trovo bene. Puoi farti un'idea del software dal loro canale youtube dove per ogni adempimento caricano un videocorso con le novità...

----------


## Antonio768

Buongiorno, avrei bisogno di alcuni chiarimenti sul software per la contabilità Blustring e vorrei confrontarmi con qualche collega della provincia di Salerno. Grazie, Antonio

----------

